# Need serious help on humping



## taraz1243 (May 18, 2009)

I've been taking my 6 month old male (not neutered YET) and my 1 year old male (neutered) to the local dog park. I know, I hear that is a no-no but there is other pitbulls that go there and they have a great time. They get along great with other dogs they just won't stop humping. They both find one dog in the park, male or female, doesn't matter, gang up on it, and they just won't stop humping that dog for the whole time we're there. I'm constantly running around pulling them off of dogs behinds. The victim usually will growl or snap at them and they really could care less. They'll just keep on doing it. Any suggestions, besides obviously getting the 6month old neutered, which the appointment is set for.. will that change both their behavior, will it help at all? Help


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

I love the title


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

First thing,they are both sexually maturing, you need to keep getting after them about it. Second, stop going to the dog park! If they have dominance issues then you have a fight waiting to happen. Dogs don't NEED to play with other dogs, they need to play with you. Get em' out to an open field and play some catch to burn off that energy. My local dog park just had about 80 dogs get kennel cough.... DO you really wanna deal with that. PLUS, when your dog is humping another and the other dog doesn't like it and snaps then your dog rips em apart, do you want that bad "pit bull" stigma to be boosted by you and yours?


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

exelent post!!!


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks! I'm accepting rep points these days, LOL! *coughs*


----------



## SirShaun (Mar 17, 2009)

Its mean but next time hes humping something u dont want him to just pluck em as hard as u can right in the nuts. They will learn.


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Well it all starts with the birds and the bees.


Dog parks are a no go for this breed. It might be humping this time, but it might be a full fledge fight next time. Just setting your dogs up for a bad situation


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Uh, a redirect with a choke chain would be a better idea. In the public eye, doing something like that is inhumane and IF you're ina dog park you are surround by dog lovers, that ain't gonna fly. PLUS, ya don't wanna make your dog skittish. 
Simply keep a choker on him and when something like this happens YANK it to the side and throw him off balance, this is the same technique you wanna use when teaching your dog to walk the right way. I'm sure some of the pro's on here have better ideas than myself though, there are a couple of performance training kennels that get on here, ADBA nationals are this weekend though, so the site will get less traffic from the pro's


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

does your neutered dog hump there as well? 
it sounds like your dog is expressing dominance. when you get him neutered it MAY help curb the behavior or might not. 
here is a study i found.
Castration, gonadectomy, neutering, in dogs
here is the excerpt on mounting
Effects of castration of male dogs on behavioral problems[8]
No effect 
Fear of inanimate stimuli 
Aggression towards unfamiliar people 
Barking, hunting, affection, playfulness 
Effect 
Marking, roaming, mounting: >50% in 60% dogs, >95% in 25-40% dogs 
aggression toward human family members, aggression toward other dogs in the household, aggression toward unfamiliar dogs, and aggression toward human territorial intruders: >50% in < 35% dogs 
priapism (painful prolonged erection)

hope that helps. if he continues after his neuter maybe consult a behaviorist to work on further curbing that behavior


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Saying there are other pitbulls there make it EVEN MORE DANGEROUS! Good Lord! If a fight breaks out between 2 pitbulls it will be a complete trainwreck. STOP GOING TO THE DOG PARK!!! Gah!!! :hammer::hammer::hammer:


----------



## SirShaun (Mar 17, 2009)

You should call cesar millan. That would be a good episode of the dog whisperer.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

SirShaun said:


> You should call cesar millan. That would be a good episode of the dog whisperer.


Yeah, a bunch of shots of Ceasar going tsssss! and then kicking the dog where the cam can't see, LMAO


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

lmao. hahahahaha i needed that laugh


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Any time brother, anytime! Shoot, I needed one too.


----------



## taraz1243 (May 18, 2009)

I appreciate the stuff said about not going to the dog park, but there hasn't been a fight yet with any other pitbulls. When I say the dogs "snap" I mean they turn around give them a good "yip" and let them know to get off. I'm not going to stop going, there's no agression coming from either one of my dogs, they just need to know when to not do it.


----------



## taraz1243 (May 18, 2009)

And yes peanuts mom my other neutered male does it too, though i think it was a monkey-see monkey-do type of situation, because he never started doing it until about 2 weeks ago


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Forget help with humping, what you need to do is stop going to dog parks. if your dog gets in a fight, it will surely finish it, or if its another pitbull, like maile said it will be like a train wreck. do you take break sticks with you?

As far as the behavior goes I have had friends that have fixed males who still hump, til this day they mark, they hump... A lot of people think that the procedure suddenly fixes things, but then again many people can maintain an intact dog with good obedience training and by being extra careful.


Your dog is being set up for failure. No matter what anyone says against it.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

taraz1243 said:


> I appreciate the stuff said about not going to the dog park, but there hasn't been a fight yet with any other pitbulls. When I say the dogs "snap" I mean they turn around give them a good "yip" and let them know to get off. I'm not going to stop going, there's no agression coming from either one of my dogs, they just need to know when to not do it.


I never had a problem in the dog park when I used to go. BUT, the fact is that if my dog hurts another one, suddenly it'll be a vicious pit bull attack. Seriously, when the cops come out, they're gonna take your dog even if it didn't start the whole thing. Some dogs don't take to kindly to being mounted. Just some friendly advice though.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

You said it yourself. There have been no fights YET. Its bound to happen. And Im sorry, I wont offer any advice to someone who just sets their dogs up to fail...thats absolutely ridiculous. Youre being selfish...there are plenty of other things that you can do with your dogs that they will enjoy just as much and it wont be nearly as dangerous. Flippin eh.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

reddoggy said:


> I never had a problem in the dog park when I used to go. BUT, the fact is that if my dog hurts another one, suddenly it'll be a vicious pit bull attack. Seriously, when the cops come out, they're gonna take your dog even if it didn't start the whole thing. Some dogs don't take to kindly to being mounted. Just some friendly advice though.


sorry my advice wasn't as friendly. it's in the breeds history... it doesn't do well as far as media goes either


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Hey uh... we're not trying to attack you or anything, we're just looking out for a brother. We've seen what happens, whats bound to happen and I hope that you take our advice. I'm not gonna lie, it took me a while to open my eyes, but when I did I wiped the sweat off my forehead and thanked God that nothing happened to my dogs, like being taken by AC


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

no offense but if you are going to keep taking your dogs to the dog park please work on the dominance issue with your dogs. everything may have been fine but all it takes is one time for the dog to start a fight and you put your dog in the situation so you are responsible for adding to the negative stereotype that each one of us has been working so hard to fight against.


alternatively do you have a big field near by?

side note** my brothers spayed female humps everything all the time. she was spayed at 6 1/2 months.


----------



## Big Bubba (Aug 28, 2009)

It may seem like nothing now(Monkey see Monkey Do type thing) but to me it seems they are trying to show dominance over the other dog. Like others have Said Stay out of dog parks! There may not have been any fight as of yet but all its going to take is a dog who thinks its dominate and starts the fight and all hell is going to break loose. and god forbid it happens with one of the other Pits there. It will be a mess!! I have seen where two dogs started then a few others joined in from the excitement well it didnt turn out good to say the least!


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

your dogs are going to hump the wrong dog one day, and all hell will break loose. simply said, dog parks are an accident waiting to happen. you never know how the other dog will react. your dogs could be angels, but i can guarantee that if another dog starts a fight and is hurting your dog, your dog is not going to just lay there and take it. be careful!!!


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Just because there has not been a fight yet, that doesn't mean there won't be. It doesn't have to be your dog that starts it, you said other people bring pitbulls, please keep in mind that many pit bull owners are totally irresponsible, and your dog can be hurt. Also remember, many people bring their dogs with behavior problems to dog parks to socialize them, meaning their DA dog might jump yours for no reason. 

Also, do not, under any circumstances take the advice saying to smack the dog in the nuts, that is a great way to get bitten, and you would totally deserve it for smacking any living thing in the nuts.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

I'd Bite you for smacking me in the nutz.


----------



## Pitlover0718 (Mar 23, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> I'd Bite you for smacking me in the nutz.


:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

You need to correct your dogs behavior, neutering is not a cure all for bad behavior. You have to "fix" this problem yourself. Stay out of the dog park. It sounds like you turn the dogs lose too. Wrong, wrong wrong. If you want to learn you need to make at least an attempt to listen to what advice people on this forum offer.


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

taraz1243 said:


> I appreciate the stuff said about not going to the dog park, but there hasn't been a fight yet with any other pitbulls. When I say the dogs "snap" I mean they turn around give them a good "yip" and let them know to get off. I'm not going to stop going, there's no agression coming from either one of my dogs, they just need to know when to not do it.


It will be your fault if your dogs get into it with other dogs there. Your dogs will be taken away. It's this kind of think that will continue to give this breed a bad rap in the media. If your dogs are in a fight your dogs will be taken away. I guess your gonna do what your gonna do. Its a shame that you will not even heed our warnings. I hope it all works out for you and your dogs.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

*OK GUYS EASE UP....*

Let's at least wait for a response from him/her...

We really don't mean to offend you, but every bit of what people are telling you is true. Sometimes being harsh or blunt can save you from a potentially dangerous situation..


----------



## taraz1243 (May 18, 2009)

ok ok i get it about the dog park, but its not just a dog park thing. 

any time i have my dogs around any friends dogs it happens. 
are my dogs supposed to be isolated, never allowed to play with any other dogs? 

i just need advice to correct the behavior.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

taraz1243 said:


> ok ok i get it about the dog park, but its not just a dog park thing. any time i have my dog around any friends dogs it happens.
> are my dogs supposed to be isolated, never allowed to play with any other dogs? i just need help to correct the behavior.


Honestly, if you wanted a dog that could be put in all scenarios you chose the wrong dog. This doesn't make your dog evil or bad, it is just the reallity. I will guess and say that you do not have a gamebred dog but at the same time there is still a residue from its genetic insticts bred to the breed for hundreds of generations to kill or die trying to kill another dog. Some people are lucky and can have a social dog that doesn't its genetics kickin but it is never worth the chance. If you love your dog as much as you do you will reallize that dog parks and your dog does not add up. If your friends have dogs that love to play with one another, get rid of your dog and get the same dog that your friends have. There is a million threads on the dog park subject, why not listen to people that know from experience about this breed? The humping is a normal behavior with any dog, the more dominant dog it is the more it will do it. You can neuter the dog it will not stop it, I have a 9 month 5 pound chihuahua pup that tries to mount my 20 pound bully puppy. There is absolutely no chance I will risk in ruining my bully's behavior by taking it to a dog park where he can catch a disease or experience a fear imprinted event that will change his tolerance of other dogs as he is maturing. Remember this, Pitbulls do not start the fights in most cases but they will sure finish them.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Well the dog park issue needed to be addressed, however dog and animal aggression is in the breed's nature, and working obedience training with a well qualified, experienced(as far as the breed apbt) can help you manage the DA to a certain degree. This is what certain people don't consider before going into pitbull ownership. It's a new level of ownership, and you have to come to terms with yourself that a lot of the things that others "allow" or do with their dogs can be potentially dangerous.

You hear about small little dogs humping or getting on the furniture, while the owner only reprimands the larger dog (apbts, rotties, sheps, anything bigger than 30-50 lbs) but really dominance has no size, so allowing smaller dogs to get away with more is wrong.. Aggression and fear have no size either.

In my opinion, what you should work on is perhaps trying to better understand warning signs of dominance or aggression, or both. They are not necessarily the same thing, but if your dog is overly dominant and gets challenged, chances are aggression will be used to fend off the challenger. Regardless of the size or breed, dominance can be a big issue if you don't try and work it out.

Since the situation sounds pretty bad, I would look for a trainer that has experience with APBTs because aggression is not the same in other breeds (rotties and dobs are HA, while apbt is inheritently DA, not HA) Taking it up with a professional would be key because if you don't know how to handle your dog, it would not be safe to proceed handling the issue yourself. 

How do you interact with your dog at home?


----------



## wilcher (Aug 24, 2009)

Many excellent posts. You may think your dog will never start a fight and it may be true, but as soon as the "snips" from the mounted dog turns to a real bite, there WILL be a fight and then your dog will be on the news or you might get sued or something of a negative nature will occur. You want your dogs to play with other dogs, well you have more than one already so they do play. Everyone who posted on this thread just does not want to have to say "I told you" because then it is one extra credit point for the BSL folks. Sorry, but stay away from the dog park. If for nothing else, do it for the good of the breed.


----------



## luoozer (Apr 2, 2009)

keep working with them, not at the dog park but at home.

get a prong or choke chain and when they try to mount give them a yank and a frim NO. if this doesnt work after i alittle after the "NO" roll them on to their backs untill they relax. play with the other dogs infront of them when he's being bad, make him work/behaive for you to share your affection, pittys are lovers and get jelous easy most of the time.

if your bringing friends dogs right into your house, im not surprised your dogs are trying to hump then. have them meet up the street on the side walk or something. you can even take the dogs on a quick walk around the block together first, they'll burn off a little bit of energy and get to smell each other/meet in a neutral space.

my 8 month old is territorial and used to try to mount some friends dogs if we let them come right it. it was kinda his way of saying " this is MY house" he wouldnt do it anywhere else but at home, and only if a dog came right in. after just one week of proper correction he hasnt tryed again in over 2 months.


regardless on the situation, it IS a dominance issue, and will cause a fight in time. having two males is already kinda pushing your luck.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

luoozer said:


> keep working with them, not at the dog park but at home.
> 
> get a prong or choke chain and when they try to mount give them a yank and a frim NO. if this doesnt work after i alittle after the "NO" roll them on to their backs untill they relax. play with the other dogs infront of them when he's being bad, make him work/behaive for you to share your affection, pittys are lovers and get jelous easy most of the time.
> 
> ...


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:

Remember when rolling your dog into submission, the key is not letting go until your dog lets out that "sigh" of submission. If they are whining, squirming, kicking, barking, showing any sign of resistance, you need to hold them until they fully submit. It might take quite some time the first couple of times, but it will help.

Dogs should always be introduced in neutral settings to avoid confrontations. If your dogs are dominant in your home, they will more than likely be dominant in other places too.

The point of a training collar is to aid in correction with your dog, and as long as you use it properly, then it is effective in helping neutralize a behavior. Use a command, one that will be used even when the collar is not in place.

Very nice post Luoozer


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Oh.... Also very important.. Especially if you continue "socializing" your dogs off lead, or since you have two males in your household..

*Invest in and learn how to use a break stick, if you haven't done so either. If a fight breaks out, remain calm and do not raise your voice at either dog. *


----------



## taraz1243 (May 18, 2009)

Thank u all for these posts I am going to get started trying these methods! Very helpful


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

taraz1243 said:


> ok ok i get it about the dog park, but its not just a dog park thing.
> 
> any time i have my dogs around any friends dogs it happens.
> are my dogs supposed to be isolated, never allowed to play with any other dogs?
> ...


It IS important to keep them socialized, but make sure that your friends have an understanding that there may be a fight, and let me tell ya, when a pit fights another dog it's usually devistating. Also keep in mind, being that you have two males, that your dogs may turn on eachother. I've had dogs that I brought up with one another, they lived and played together, s uddenly turn on eachother. Once a pit fights another dog, they don't foget that dog either. SO the key to socializing is TIGHT supervision. I no longer allow my DA dog to play with dogs her size or larger, not to say that a DA dog won't attack a smaller animal, it's just a little less likely. Dog aggression may come out at any given point in an APBTs life time, there is a time that people call the two yeat turn, be it myth or not, I agree with it. It was right around a couple of my dogs sexual maturity point in which they grew DA, though I've had a bitch turn DA on me a little sooner and I've had one turn WAY later. Get yourself, or make yourself a break stick and keep it with you when you socialize. Also, never allow your dog to just run into another dogs yard, and visa versa. Always proceed with calm caution. I'm a firm believer in keeping these dogs used to others, but I don't trust them not to fight. Have you had to deal with a real fight yet, I mean bood everywhere type fight? It ain't pretty and can be difficult to break up. If you haven't yet, just remember to keep calm, and try different tactics once they lock up, such as dumping water on them or sticking your finger up a butt and then seperating them immediately. Of course the best way to break up a fight is to avoid one by watching for triggers and keeping things they'll fight for outta reach... Which all goes hand in hand with the strict supervision thing.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

As for the humping, try the redirect thing I was telling you about OR get yourself a big multi purpose spray bottle and fill it up with vinegar and squirt em in the face every time they look ready to mount. You have to be consistant though, other wise it's a big FAIL.


----------



## luoozer (Apr 2, 2009)

Oz is right about the submission thing, if the pup is still whining/squriming when you let him go, he wins. then he's going to think all he has to do is keep whining and squirming next time you try. the first few days are the worst.

i think some of my problem was that i praised him when he barked at the door when someone knocked, which over time made him a little more territorial than if i had not. but i wanted him to bark at the door so im fine with that. i probally didnt have anough other dogs come in the house when he was younger, i wasnt surprised when he tryed mounting the first few times.

the good thing is your pup is young still, he'll catch on quick.

edit: reddoggy had a good point with the spray bottle, half water and vinegar is helpful too. i used it for whining issues at night when crated.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Consistency is key with anything you do. One time, they might think that because theyre allowed, that it is ok. So you must make sure you are the one controlling all the variable at all times. I don't think it's impossible to have two intact males, or find the need to fix either, as long as you prepare yourself for more work.

We're all glad to help. We were all once filled with questions that we sought out answers for. this is the greatest thing about Gopitbull.com, that no question will ever go unanswered.. And it's all about the dogs. Thanks for taking the time to address the situation. Your dogs will love you for it.


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

luoozer said:


> Oz is right about the submission thing, if the pup is still whining/squriming when you let him go, he wins. then he's going to think all he has to do is keep whining and squirming next time you try. the first few days are the worst.
> 
> i think some of my problem was that i praised him when he barked at the door when someone knocked, which over time made him a little more territorial than if i had not. but i wanted him to bark at the door so im fine with that. i probally didnt have anough other dogs come in the house when he was younger, i wasnt surprised when he tryed mounting the first few times.
> 
> ...


Does that work with barking too? Or jumping on someone?


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Sadie's Dad said:


> Does that work with barking too? Or jumping on someone?


Some of that is dominance, some of it just has to do with excitement. For that I would suggest a training collar, and some push offs with a verbal command for jumping. In order for any sort of correction to be effective in your household, everyone has to use the same methods. It's easy to confuse and overwhelm your dog when trying to curb a behavior or teach something if consistency isn't used.


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Sadie calms down fast but she runs to the door like everyone is there to see her. We have been telling her Off as the command and pushing her down. Any other tips would be great. She likes to run over Michele's grand parents. They are in their 80's, I don't want any broken hips in my house LOL


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

The spray bottle doesn't work for everything you do, the most simple answer is often effective. Being verbal and stern with a push off is usually perfect, also, giving comands like off and then go into a sit is perfect for the jumpers. I used the spray bottle to stop whining and to keep my dogs away from stuff, it worked too, they hate vinegar... Much more effective then hitting them in the nun-nuns too, LOL


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Sadie's Dad said:


> Sadie calms down fast but she runs to the door like everyone is there to see her. We have been telling her Off as the command and pushing her down. Any other tips would be great. She likes to run over Michele's grand parents. They are in their 80's, I don't want any broken hips in my house LOL


My dogs have always been able to tell the diff between a frail person and a strong one. I've never had to teach them not to jump on elders and children, seems like it's instinctive. Maybe I'm just lucky?


----------



## luoozer (Apr 2, 2009)

i wouldnt use the spray bottle for jumping, for that i just used a stern "no" and made them sit when real little ( couple of months ) then once they get older ( 5-6 ) i make them lay down if they jump on anyone. my male automaticlly sits infront of anyone who walks in the door. dont pet/feed/open doors unless the dog is sitting.

i used the spray bottle for whining in the crate at night, trying to play with the cats while they were eating, and slight begging issues.

you have to use different things, after a while they get used to one thing/ignore it. you can start making her lay down whenever anyone comes to the door, not real close to the door but in the same room is OK. correct her when she gets up/focuses too much. ( leave it command is great )

my dogs are better around toddlers/babys/elders than they are adults too, way more calm for some reason.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

luoozer said:


> my dogs are better around toddlers/babys/elders than they are adults too, way more calm for some reason.


you know i think most friends and family members who come by to your house (anyones house) might think it's cute to get a puppy worked up, just like a lot of people baby talk to their pups, etc. People don't notice how much their disposition affects their dogs actions sometimes LOL :rofl:


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

luoozer said:


> i wouldnt use the spray bottle for jumping, for that i just used a stern "no" and made them sit when real little ( couple of months ) then once they get older ( 5-6 ) i make them lay down if they jump on anyone. my male automaticlly sits infront of anyone who walks in the door. dont pet/feed/open doors unless the dog is sitting.
> 
> i used the spray bottle for whining in the crate at night, trying to play with the cats while they were eating, and slight begging issues.
> 
> ...


She was 6 months when we got her now she is a year LOL


----------



## cabrit07 (Oct 20, 2008)

They are showing dominance the alpha dog that is how they show they are boss! It just there way they do things. Good thing we shake hands and not hump huh!


----------

